# Ever try this brand?



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Never have try that brand before.
How many sq ft it will plant? Bees prefer flowers in la large patch to maximize their
time foraging. i.e. A patch of buckwheat, yellow oxalis, sunflowers, nygers, Borage, asters, golden rods, etc.
Any big to medium size patch they will like.


----------



## Aggravated Farmer (Mar 18, 2015)

Says on the back. Zones 4-9/ seed 15 gram/ coverage 125 ft.

flowers. 
Rockress, new england atter, wallflower, beeplant, lance leaved coreopis, candytuft, dwarf cosmos, chinese forget me nots, purple prairie clover, purple coneflower, aspen daisy, california poppy, annual gallardia, globe gilia, bergamot, mexican hat, baby blue eyes, corn poppy, sweet mignonette, black eyed susan.

We have some of these and they are really good flowers for bee's. Just was wondering if the seed packet is worth future purchases.


----------



## spunky (Nov 14, 2006)

I went with prairie moon nursery out of Minnesota this year , a perennial bee garden. I have the seeds in the fridge now in moist sand. I choose rose milkweed, fireweed, butterfly weed, Joe pye weed, asters , and fill in the spaces this season with dwarf sunflowers. The space is about 30ft x 30ft


----------

